# Calls for open source government



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The secret to a more secure and cost effective government is through open source technologies and products.

The claim comes from one of Silicon Valley's most respected business leaders Scott McNealy, a co-founder of Sun Microsystems.

He revealed he has been asked to prepare a paper on the subject for the new administration.

"It's intuitively obvious open source is more cost effective and productive than proprietary software," he said.

"Open source does not require you to pay a penny to Microsoft or IBM or Oracle or any proprietary vendor any money."

"Open source President"

So just how receptive will the 44th President will be to the idea of a implementing the workings of a new government around open standards?
"The concept of open source is going to become an undercurrent to almost everything this administration does," declared the OSI's Michael Tiemann."
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7841486.stm

Sounds good to me.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

In 2004,the UK Government said it found Linux was "viable" ( big of them !!!) but I don't think much has happened since then.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/3960025.stm

Richard


----------

